# Christmas presents fails



## Arthster (21/12/14)

Ok so I am a little stoked. I suck at gift giving, for some reason everyone I give a gift thinks that I have given then something that somehow attracts dust so that the air around them stays cleaner. 

But today it seems my luck has changed. I bought my Brother in Law a Tugboat clone. This evening he told me that his next vapevestment is a... Tugboat. 

That made me wonder. How many other hopeless gift givers are there. Please share your Christmas fails.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ollie (21/12/14)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom (22/12/14)

Oliver Barry said:


> View attachment 18056



That looks like me...only he has a better shave


----------

